# Fresh Ribbons for the Bud Light??



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

We are going to shoot on going out Thursday night for some ribbons! Havent been yet this year and figured that what better time to go than now before the bud light! We will be heading out thursday and should have some available through mid day on friday and then at the captains meeting for the bud light in Pensacola! 

If you want some PM me or call me and I will reserve you some! 

Not sure on pricing yet. I want to wait and see how many we catch! If we wear into them, obviously I will be a little cheaper!









Robert B. 

251-752-3143


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to get your trade secrets and I'm not thinking about targeting them, I'm curious to the fact as how you target them and how they are caught. I see how many fish are targeted but ribbonfish.:banghead Understand if you don't want to share. I mean if you are doing this to sell them it sure must take some time to make it worth it.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

If Gotcha Too can't get you guys what you need. I have some real nice hand caught brined individually packaged ribbons in 3 different sizes I can getyou just let me know how many of each you need. They run $4 to $7.00 ea. just send me a pm. Thanks.


----------

